
Introducing Peace, my privacy-focused iOS 9 ad blocker - davidbarker
http://www.marco.org/2015/09/16/peace-content-blocker
======
mtgx
Last I checked, Google was banning ad blockers in the Play Store. It will be
interesting to see whether the popularity of this feature on iOS will force
them to allow the adblockers again (I'm not expecting it to happen over the
next year or two, though).

------
Terretta
Peace comment blocker (which I figured was for Discus style comment systems
used by news and blog sites) blocks HN comment contents.

Seems like it shouldn't block comments on sites that are 100% comments.
Ghostery doesn't.

------
dmitrygr
Just to make sure I understand this. You're charging people money, for a list
of URLs?

~~~
st3fan
No he is charging people money for a product with a specific value.

